# Horse Trainers in Northern Oklahoma



## osage1046 (Aug 17, 2015)

I am looking for a good horse trainer in North Central Oklahoma.

Thanks


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

How far north, how central, what discipline, breed?


----------



## osage1046 (Aug 17, 2015)

Stillwater Area. Cow Horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

osage1046 said:


> Stillwater Area. Cow Horse.


 
http://http://www.sturgeonfamilyfarms.com/


Call Tom and tell him Pat referred you. If he doesn't do what you want, he'll tell you who does.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Not really in northern OK, but Russell Dilday is in Wynnewood. Don't know if you want to travel that far; I used to when he was in CA - he's well worth it and FUN. You can tell him "Laura Rene" & her Arab Cowhorse Star sent you. ;-)


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

You can also go to the NRCHA Membership Directory. From that page just click on the "Find the Member" box w/out putting anything in.

That will bring up a search option. On that page select "Oklahoma" for the State and in the "Member Type" box select "Trainer". 

It will bring up all the NRCHA trainers in Oklahoma (there are two pages of them!). :thumbsup:


----------



## osage1046 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Russell is my neighbor. He does not start colts any more (has no colt starter working for him any more) and does very little training for the public. Last time I talked to Tanna, she said he was only taking ready-to-haul or close to ready horses. He is handling a lot of cattle (commercial) with his dad who also lives close to us.

I do not know if Marilyn Peters is still taking outside horses or not. I think she is in Guthrie or Edmond.


----------

